# advice on installing equipment grounding bar in main panel



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't tell from the photo (might be the angle), but is there a screw, hopefully green, through the neutral/ground bar to the panel housing? There should be.
If so, you can screw the ground bar to the housing with no jumper, and put ground in the bar. You usually can put 2 grounds of the same size under the same screw, but check the chart that comes with the bar.
If you can find it, there should be a sticker somewhere with the permitted wire sizes in the panel. You might be able to double up grounds in the existing bar and free up enough spaces. Again, ONLY if the panel is rated for it, and only grounds of the same size.
Hope this helps.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

Almost forgot -Don't move the neutral wires with the power on!

It would be best to do NOTHING AT ALL with power on.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Those later QO panels were rated for 2 or 3 grounds per hole. The old ones with the little clips under the screws were different.

SHUT OFF THE MAIN BREAKER and then you can move some grounds together. If you stay with two per hole you will be fine. 
REMEMBER, the grounds MUST be of the same size to share a hole.


----------



## pacifier1er (May 29, 2007)

John,

Thanks so much. 

Also thanks for the word of caution. I have been warned a few times that current flows through the neutral back to its source and can shock you just as bad.

I think the bar is bonded to the panel, but I couldn't see myself. If there is a screw it is hidden. Would it be reliable to check the voltage from the hot to the case to check if the panel is grounded. If it reads 120 Volts would it mean the case was grounded?

Also would the resistance of the case cause any issues with the new grounding bar? I have always seen something bonding the grounding bar to the neutral bar before, and figured this was to create a low resistance (path of least resistance) way to ground. Would feeding the neutral into the enclosure make the enclosure part of the circuit? 

Thanks again for trying to clear this up for me, hopefully I am understanding everything.


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

pacifier1er said:


> Would it be reliable to check the voltage from the hot to the case to check if the panel is grounded. If it reads 120 Volts would it mean the case was grounded?


use the continuity function on your multimeter (with the power off) that will give you a resistance measurement of ohms. 0-ohms means no resistance, which is a good connection.


----------

